
ISIS Kills Norwegian, Chinese Captives – What Do They Really Want? - mengjiang
http://www.nbcnews.com/storyline/isis-terror/isis-kills-norwegian-chinese-captives-dabiq-propaganda-magazine-n465536
======
mengjiang
ISIS is really trying to become enemy of the world, terrorizing everyone with
no countries left behind..

